# Recommendation for Log Splitter - which to buy- which to avoid



## Eaglecraft (Nov 18, 2013)

Ok folks: I'm looking for a log splitter. Which brand/model do you recommend? Which brand model should I avoid?. I'll be splitting Douglas Fir, spruce, elm, aspen, apple and cherry. About 6 to 10 cords per year. 

On first pass, an internet search yields the following brands: Troy-Bilt, Ariens, Swisher, Champion, Northstar, etc.

What's your recommendation for a splitter that "Runs right out of the box," and "Keeps on Running."


----------



## Applesister (Nov 18, 2013)

MTD
They bought Troy Built and also own cub cadet.
I have a 26T that has a 6.5hp Briggs &Stratten motor. It has been the most reliable piece of property maintenance equipment I own.
The same exact motor is in a Red Snapper push mower and that little toy is also a hardworking never gives up little gem.
The splitter is a horizontal/vertical set up with a tow hitch. 1 7/8" ball.


----------



## lowroadacres (Nov 18, 2013)

If I had my way I would pick up one of the Split Fire Units.  We have rented two different sizes and they have be incredible.  The fact that they can split in two directions can speed up splitting substantially.


----------



## fossil (Nov 18, 2013)

Whatever's available locally at a fair price that fits your budget.  They all split wood.


----------



## Gunny (Nov 19, 2013)

Well Eagle..This is a very broad question that can have a thousand answers.  I suggest you first do a search on this forum under log splitters.  Many answers, opinions will be expressed for your review.  The questions are for you: main type of wood, how big, what style splitter, budget, etc.  Research is going to be the key.  I researched this subject for about 1 year before I purchased my splitter.  By then I also had more $ to spend.  Try wood splitter direct, tractor supply, northern tool, etc.  Good luck!  If you have specific questions, fire away as members here will be happy to answer.


----------



## mikey517 (Nov 19, 2013)

fossil said:


> Whatever's available locally at a fair price that fits your budget.  They all split wood.


Very True.
I bought the Ariens 27 ton and am very pleased with it. Made in Wisconsin,  USA, and I like the physical layout of the unit. Sabaru/Robin engine sips gas.

That said, before I had my own, I borrowed my friends 27 ton Troy-built to bail me out of a "bit off more than I could chew" wood removal situation. That Troy-built ate every piece of a red oak I threw at it and never missed a beat.

Do your research, and go see the units in person. I actually took cell phone pictures of each brand so I could compare as I read my research.
Huskee, Troy-built, Speeco will all be good for homeowner firewood.


----------



## Sprinter (Nov 19, 2013)

mikey517 said:


> Huskee, Troy-built, Speeco will all be good for homeowner firewood.


Just based on what I've read here, the Speeco, Huskee, and some other of the 22 ton units are about the same, usually 900 - $1000 and all have excellent reps.


----------



## osagebow (Nov 19, 2013)

Happy with my huskee 22, probably don't need a larger unit, IMHO. There's a TSCin Idaho springs -might get it for 900-1100 bucks. Haggle a bit. Be careful if you tow one!


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 19, 2013)

I have taken a liking to the in-beam cradle of Huskee/SpeeCo/Oregon/Dirty Hand Tools splitters.  See one in person to learn about them, and then go compare to others in person.


----------



## toddnic (Nov 19, 2013)

I am very pleased with my Troybilt 27-ton.  I do like the design of the wood supports that are built into the bar on the Huskees.  I think many on the forum like the Huskee 22 ton.  The Tractor Supply in my area has them for under $1,000.


----------



## Rock Crusher (Nov 19, 2013)

x 2 on the Huskee 22 ton unit from Tractor Supply $999.00.  Have about 7 hours on mine and it has been flawless working on hickory, locust, and oak.  TSC has a 30 day return policy if for some reason you don't like it.  I like the conventional ram set up versus some of the newer front mount only with stubs on the sides.  The only issue I had was the engine oil got grey after 20 minutes and again after 2 hours.  Now it's perfect.  Good luck with whatever you get.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 21, 2013)

Well over 20 years ago we bought an MTD 20 ton splitter that is run with a 5 hp Briggs & Stratton engine. We've split well over 200 cord of wood so far and our repair cost has been zero. In the years we've used it, there was one piece of elm that I threw out. It probably could have split that knotty beast but just was not worth it to me. I threw it on the brush pile. Other than that one, it has split everything we've thrown at it.

Most of the brands are very much alike with some variances. Just don't get caught up into the bigger is better thing. You do not necessarily need those big tonnage splitters. Shoot, we have folks on this forum using 5 ton and 7 ton machines and getting along just fine. Should we ever replace our splitter, we will definitely not be looking for a bigger machine as it is not needed.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a 22 ton ariens. I didn't need anything more to do the work I have. It will take some decent size rounds, had some 36" maple and oak in there, no problems. Had some trouble with gnarly stuff, made some shoulder stock out of it. It wasn't worth the risk of breaking something. The price was right, HD last year for under 1K with competitors coupon. I have had about 5 cords go through it to date, not a single problem. Great cycle time!


----------



## Iembalm4aLiving (Nov 22, 2013)

If you treat it well, they will all run right out of the box and keep on running.  Buy the one you like and take care of it.


----------



## Bacffin (Nov 22, 2013)

I have the 27 ton Troybuilt with the Honda GCV motor for three years now and have been very happy with it.  Starts first pull eveytime.


----------



## KB007 (Nov 22, 2013)

We have a Champion 17 ton unit with Champion motor, had it for 5 yrs.  I don't think I would buy another.  The motor has been a few problems, broken carb seal, no starts etc.  Cylinder had to be rebuilt due to leak.  Just doesn't seem to be a long term quality unit. Next major thing to break, it's new splitter time.


----------



## Lakeside (Nov 22, 2013)

Would an electric one meet your needs ?  If you are going to be splitting close to power it maybe worth taking a look at them.


----------



## Eaglecraft (Nov 26, 2013)

Lakeside said:


> Would an electric one meet your needs ?  If you are going to be splitting close to power it maybe worth taking a look at them.



Electric splitter? Probably not.  I'm partial to gas powered units. Force of habit, I presume. Then on the other hand, where I am splitting today (a rental unit) is about 200 feet from power.

Since I own a 100 gallon sprayer powered by a 5 horse Honda, and having looked at the splitters at Home Depot and Lowes, I am leaning towards a splitter powered by Honda. My sprayer fires on the first pull without fail. Then too, I owned a Honda lawn mower which always started right away. Don't get me wrong on this - I own a 10 horse Briggs and Stratton that powers my Troy-Bilt tiller and have never had any problems with it over 10 years of ownership. I also notice that the equipment that I rent from Pro Rental - cement mixer - log splitter - sod cutter - power rake - are all powered by Honda. Those units too are easy starters.

There are a few high quality units on the market that use Honda power, and for that I am greatful. I haven't made up my mind, but this forum has given me some food for thought. I am still looking...


----------



## maple1 (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a 22 ton Surgemaster that originally came from HD. It has a Honda on it (although a GC). Works like a top. These are actually Wallenstein splitters, just painted & stickered differently for HD. Canadian made & well built. If I had to replace it, I would consider another one - but would also consider an Ariens. Not sure if HD down there has the Surgemasters?


----------



## iskiatomic (Nov 27, 2013)

> I have the 27 ton Troybuilt with the Honda GCV motor for three years now and have been very happy with it. Starts first pull eveytime


.

+1

KC


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 28, 2013)

Lots of people are happy with Troy-Bilt splitters, but they're too slow for me and the beam is lower than I like. 

Also, I still can't get comfortable with a trunnion attached cylinder that hangs off the beam.  I just fear that I'd do something stupid and somehow damage it.  The clevis attached cylinders have the beam protecting them.

I just saw the Black Friday ad for TSC.  Huskee 22-ton is marked down to $949 in my region.


----------



## redmule (Nov 28, 2013)

The Huskee 22 ton does a great job and make sure you get the log cradle for it. This will save a lot of bending over to pick up split rounds.


----------



## xman23 (Nov 28, 2013)

As Dennis will tell you make sure it goes vertical. I wouldn't consider one that didn't.  My 20 ton MTD with a 5 HP , 15 years old goes thru anything. Sips gas and I run it half speed.

As said those monster tonnage ones are real heavy, and may not be needed.  Unless you were thinking 4 way splitting.   I doubt you can move the 35 ton machines by hand in the yard, rough ground.  Mine I can just get it around the yard. Do a search here, one of the brothers here just got gas splitter that had a nice compact design. Don't recall the brand.

Electric, 5 tons looks to small for me. I split 2' and bigger. I think the stuff you split with these you might as well do with the maul. But some here get by and like them.

Watch the working area when they are horizontal. The engine and oil tank should be forward of the log drop zone. Some are not, I guess splits land on top of the engine.

I split horizontal when the rounds are easy to lift, about 1' and smaller. What you need then is a wood cradle opposite the standing side. Something to catch 1/2 the round as you make 4 splits or more.   I don't have one, but have been thinking of making it.


----------



## mudr (Nov 30, 2013)

Pulled out the Huskee 22 ton yesterday, but had problems starting it.  I will give you a big warning if you get this unit: Make sure it has gas, otherwise it won't run.  

Put gas in her, gave it three pumps on the primer, two pulls and ran like a banshee, split 2.5 face cord (yes, just shy of one full cord), and ate everything I threw at it.  Are there more expensive and arguably more refined units?  Yes.  Do I regret getting this one?  Heck no.  

I figured I'd use it in vertical mode once in a while when I got a big boy.  I tipped it once, and haven't quit splitting in vertical since then.  I refuse to use a milk crate though.  I use a 5 gallon bucket.  I'm 6ft 4, the milk crate is too short.


----------



## Kenster (Dec 1, 2013)

Tractor Supply has the Husky 22 on sale for $950 - a killer deal on a very good splitter.  I was looking at them a couple of years ago when I found a deal on Craigslist for a brand new Husky 35 ton for $1000.  Turned out it was seven years old but had been in storage since new.  No wood had ever touched that beam or wedge.  No gasoline had ever been put in the tank.    I added gas and it started on the second pull.

The splitter had been purchased to take to the family's property out of state but was put in storage for the short term.  The man ran off with another woman and his wife got tired of paying storage fees so she sold all of his stuff.   It was a major score for me.    I split only oak and hickory.  A 22 ton would have done fine but the 35 slices right through!


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Dec 1, 2013)

Huskee 22.


----------



## greythorn3 (Dec 1, 2013)

Kenster said:


> The man ran off with another woman and his wife got tired of paying storage fees so she sold all of his stuff.   It was a major score for me.    I split only oak and hickory.  A 22 ton would have done fine but the 35 slices right through!




guess he was more interested in chasing the ladys then splitting the wood huh? lucky for you.


----------

